# Cervelo S3



## heliskyr

Looks like the folks at Cervelo aren't resting on their laurels-- another update to the Soloist line--

Sounds like they updated the rear end to ride more like the R3 with more vertical compliance while retaining or improving some of the aero features.

If this is as light as the SLC-SL, I may find it VERY hard to resist...

http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=S32009


----------



## nucknfuts

A little more info at Competitive Cyclist:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2009-cerv%E9lo-s3-5345.html


----------



## rollin nolan

Oh no, that's trouble...... but I'm not getting a new bike until next year..... I think.


----------



## heliskyr

nucknfuts said:


> A little more info at Competitive Cyclist:
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2009-cerv%E9lo-s3-5345.html


For just about anything bike related, Competitive Cyclist does the best write-ups, and they have the best pics. Good find on the S3- should've known they would be on it already. Plus I think CC is one of Cervelo's top dealers.


----------



## tour

i wish the S3 was out when i bought an R3 this year. i would have taken this bike looking at the pics and design. cant tell for sure without a test ride


----------



## heliskyr

Test ride's a must, esp. for that kind of $$. Sounds to me like they tried to eliminate the debate between the two- R3 is lighter and more comfortable, but the SLC is more aero but harsher. So the S3 might be light, more aero, and comfortable- nice combo.

The R3's still a great bike- you could ride it another year and still sell it easily if you want an S3.


----------



## STARNUT

The stays were made to be faster, not more comfortable. They are faster and higher yaw angles. The rear wheel is close to the seat and the chain stays.

The pics don't do justice to how *BIG* those new chainstays actually are. No stiffer, just made to be faster.

I've never though that soloist was more harsh than the R3. In fact the R3 is a stiffer frame and do handle better.

Starnut


----------



## stegger

STARNUT said:


> The pics don't do justice to how *BIG* those new chainstays actually are. No stiffer, just made to be faster.


Have a look here: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Mlr0zauXaEY/SKLqrRo-TtI/AAAAAAAAAlI/AclfvRj8ktc/s1600-h/image002.jpg
Link from Weightwennies.....


----------



## mobileops

That's one cool looking ride, the paint job is sweet. 

If the frame is 990g painted, how did they get the weight down. Competitive says the painted version is 1080g, but I figured a whole bike worth of paint was more than 100g. Will the new SLC-SL (S2) be 990g or less? Was it just removing carbon from the seat stays and tweaking the chain stays? Or is this a new carbon layout?

Starnut, self proclaimed Cervelo G-d, any ideas?


----------



## thedips

wow.. the s3 looks like a great mix between r3 and soloist.... this might need to be the next bike..


----------



## STARNUT

Man you are like a bad fart.... you just keep following me around. And your still an annoying twit that does not listen to a thing. Maybe if you were not so passive agressive I wouldn't be such a big deal. 

And its not self proclaimed; I said you were wrong and you just couldn't fathom how that could be, so I told you because you asked. Yes............it is true........ I know a lot more than you do about the 2009 Cervelos............ as I was at the dealer meeting.............. in Longmont.......... where I signed the NDA...................


The SLC-SL is not the S2........... nor will it ever be. I already told you that you managed to only get 5/6th or your "inside scoop" wrong. The only thing you managed to get right is the naming (again you deserve a medal or a gold star at the very least). S1, S2, S3. The S1 is the soloist team just like this year, the S2 is the standard Soloist carbon just like they have this year, and the S3 is the S3. The SLC-SL will be around all next year.

Further........ the S3 is actually _heavier_ *gasp* than the SLC-SL by roughly 80 grams but is faster/more aerodynamic.

Starnut


----------



## mobileops

Thanks dude....I'm set straight. Where is your shop, I'd love to come by and check it out.


----------



## STARNUT

Don't bother............. it's no where near NY.

Starnut


----------



## mobileops

Please, I insist. I'd love for you to teach me more....in person. I'm sure its worthy of getting my knees dirty...


----------



## MaddSkillz

Without pics, this thread is just lies.


----------



## mobileops

i agree...


----------



## Kenacycle

I was told the S3 Olympic color frames will be available late October, while the black/silver S3 will be around end of this year.

I think this is the new S2?


----------



## Bry03cobra

Is it just me or does that bike look more generic. looks like a scott or fuji. The Cervelo road bikes look better with single color frames. The tri bikes with unique shaped tubes look good with multi color....glad I got my white 08 R3 when I did.


----------



## mobileops

very much agree. my white r3 is the nicest thing I've seen. at first i thought the SL paint job, or clear coat job if you will, was very cool. But something about the white is sexy.

that s2 looks like an old raleigh r700 i used to have. was a lot cheaper....


----------



## jecjec81

Gonna get an S3 when it comes out!


----------



## Martin dk

STARNUT said:


> S1, S2, S3. The S1 is the soloist team just like this year, the S2 is the standard Soloist carbon just like they have this year, and the S3 is the S3. The SLC-SL will be around all next year.
> 
> Further........ the S3 is actually _heavier_ *gasp* than the SLC-SL by roughly 80 grams but is faster/more aerodynamic.
> 
> Starnut


Do you know anything about pricing? 

regards Martin


----------



## saturncyclist

the S3 is on competitive cyclist and the frameset is listed as $4500


----------



## MaddSkillz

I want to see the darker color scheme.... The colorful polka dot scheme isn't me.


----------



## heliskyr

MaddSkillz said:


> I want to see the darker color scheme.... The colorful polka dot scheme isn't me.


Here's a link to a pic from Eurobike just posted today:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...08/tech/shows/eurobike08/eurobike086/IMG_2210

I have to say- LOVING the new S3's features, and totally NOT feeling either paintjob. It's not the ugliest bike ever, but there are a lot of other bikes at its price point that look much racier. My hope is that they come up with some third paintjob for the Test Team that has a more interesting look.


----------



## heliskyr

MaddSkillz said:


> I want to see the darker color scheme.... The colorful polka dot scheme isn't me.


Here's a link to a pic from Eurobike just posted today:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...08/tech/shows/eurobike08/eurobike086/IMG_2210

I have to say- LOVING the new S3's features, but both paintjobs aren't doing it for me- they just look uninspired to me. My hope is that they come up with some third paintjob for the Test Team that has a more interesting look.


----------



## Kenacycle

I like both versions of your opinion


----------



## heliskyr

Haha- I tried to tone it down and don't know why it double posted... Oh well.


----------



## Snakebitten

I like the S2 though the frame is ordinary looking. White isnt for me on this frameset but I do like the black and red. I guess Cervelo is more about performance than looks. I can live with that. Frames are a bit out of my league right now but I like the Soloist Carbon alot. Can the S2[Soloist Carbon] be a good daily rider or is it too rough? I have no experience with Cervelos or high end bikes.


----------



## Getoutandride

Snakebitten said:


> I like the S2 though the frame is ordinary looking. White isnt for me on this frameset but I do like the black and red. I guess Cervelo is more about performance than looks. I can live with that. Frames are a bit out of my league right now but I like the Soloist Carbon alot. Can the S2[Soloist Carbon] be a good daily rider or is it too rough? I have no experience with Cervelos or high end bikes.


riding a soloist as a daily rider depends on what you equip it with, trust me ive just laid down the cash for my own new soloist carbon i think i read every review and found two things in common.
1. people said it was the most amazing bike they had ridden (great it had better be!)

2. it was really uncomfortable hated the ride

my solution for this (will report back once shes in!) is to equip with 25c tires, carbon bars/stem to reduce road shock ect ect 

i suppose the real test will be once im on her for a few hours


----------



## function

Snakebitten said:


> I like the S2 though the frame is ordinary looking. White isnt for me on this frameset but I do like the black and red. I guess Cervelo is more about performance than looks. I can live with that. Frames are a bit out of my league right now but I like the Soloist Carbon alot. Can the S2[Soloist Carbon] be a good daily rider or is it too rough? I have no experience with Cervelos or high end bikes.


I really loved the old CSC colour scheme, i'd like the new colour if they completely removed the red and left it black. Regarding comfort, i literally ride that bike everyday and personally find it very(!) comfortable, it all depends on your riding style and how you position yourself on the bike.


----------



## TomK

I just bought a 2008 Soloist Carbon dura-ace with Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium wheels and it's awesome. I test drove alot of bikes but felt this was the best bike for me. It is light, stiff and more comfortable than my Felt F4C.


----------



## Snakebitten

Getoutandride, Function and TomK thanks for the replies. Im looking at upgrading my frame next spring/summer and Im looking at everything Cervelo, Pinarello and Ridley. Out of those 3 it seems the Cervelo's rank really high with most. I like the Ridley Noah's frame the best out of the three but there is just something about Cervelo's that keeps me looking at them seriously. My wallet is nervous.

I absolutely love this color scheme. This would be the color scheme of my choice.


----------



## TomK

I had the same issue. No matter what bikes I researched or test drove I always came back to the soloist carbon. I was drawn to it like a magnet whenever I went into a bike shop that had one on the floor. I test drove the Cannondale Supersix, Lapierre X-Lite HM FDJ, and BMC Pro Machine. I also test drove the Soloist Carbon SL but could not tell the difference between the two except the weight when lifting them up. Prior to buying the Soloist I test drove it twice and put some good miles on it. 

My soloist carbon size 58 weighs in at 16.6 Lbs with dura-ace pedals, Sigma wireless and look carbon cages. 

It's a great bike.


----------



## funhog1

*S3's are gooder...*



heliskyr said:


> For just about anything bike related, Competitive Cyclist does the best write-ups, and they have the best pics. Good find on the S3- should've known they would be on it already. Plus I think CC is one of Cervelo's top dealers.


Best quote from CC's write up: "is it feedback or delirium?"

(internal monologue: "I also am just an S3 and a 808 wheelset away from glory.......uh and the doghouse should the wife find out...)

tho after seeing one too many 10k full aero 'velos being ridden at sub aero speeds and reading too much bikesnob....I think I'm inocculated.....

for now....


----------



## Snakebitten

TomK said:


> I had the same issue. No matter what bikes I researched or test drove I always came back to the soloist carbon. I was drawn to it like a magnet whenever I went into a bike shop that had one on the floor. I test drove the Cannondale Supersix, Lapierre X-Lite HM FDJ, and BMC Pro Machine. I also test drove the Soloist Carbon SL but could not tell the difference between the two except the weight when lifting them up. Prior to buying the Soloist I test drove it twice and put some good miles on it.
> 
> My soloist carbon size 58 weighs in at 16.6 Lbs with dura-ace pedals, Sigma wireless and look carbon cages.
> 
> It's a great bike.


Baring some other awesomeness between now and next sping/summer it looks like Im going to end up just like you with a Soloist  Even the name is music to my ears. I really like this bike. BTW any pics of your bike?


----------



## TomK

Yes, I do I will post tomorrow in the am from work.


----------



## STARNUT

funhog1 said:


> Best quote from CC's write up: "is it feedback or delirium?"
> 
> (internal monologue: "I also am just an S3 and a 808 wheelset away from glory.......uh and the doghouse should the wife find out...)
> 
> tho after seeing one too many 10k full aero 'velos being ridden at sub aero speeds and reading too much bikesnob....I think I'm inocculated.....
> 
> for now....



Where are you from funhog?

Starnut


----------



## California L33

Snakebitten said:


> Baring some other awesomeness between now and next sping/summer it looks like Im going to end up just like you with a Soloist  Even the name is music to my ears.


You'll need a 2008 or earlier. As I understand it, Cervelo is dropping the 'Soloist' name in favor of their new numbering system, S1 to S whatever.


----------



## Snakebitten

California L33 said:


> You'll need a 2008 or earlier. As I understand it, Cervelo is dropping the 'Soloist' name in favor of their new numbering system, S1 to S whatever.


Yeah I know but Ill get the 09 S2 as its the same as the Soloist if Im not mistaken. I believe its the same exact frame specs just a name change from Soloist to S2. If that is indeed the case I guess Id be cool with an excellent used 08 Soloist frame with the above black/red color scheme.


----------



## heliskyr

Here's a video overview of the S3 from Interbike:

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/interbike/category/videos/

Should come up as the first vid on the page.


----------

